# Gerbil names



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm getting four gerbils tomorrow i know one will be Albino so i will call that one Albi, they grey one Messi one will be Gazmo and i need one more name for the last one , not sure of colour yet, name ideas? x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Lord...I have enough trouble thinking up names for my own lol....


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

nope i dont really like the name lord,,, erm,,,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My daughter said what about whiskey, scamps , or rupert. Or even dizzy .


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> nope i dont really like the name lord,,, erm,,,


No no no lol I meant "Lord" as in "my god"...not a name! lol sorry for the mix-up!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

nope was sarcasm from me x


----------

